# fish are still



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey people. Quick question. I have noticed my fish are being unusually still tonight. I have a mixed tank and have even noticed that all the fish have seemed to almost group up a couple of tmes in the same area of the tank. Any ideas? Or are they just being silly fish??


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

just a guess, maybe they are cold?

check the temp


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

If I ever think something might be wrong with my fish/tank I do a water change. It just seems to be the default thing to do.

I believe fish are cold blooded and therefore derive their body temp from the water they are in and are not able to regulate their own body temp. I do not think huddling together would provide any sort of warmth for them.

If they stay in one area of the tank constantly I would try and find out what is different in that part of the tank compared with the rest. I guess there could be an oxygen problem, not enough water circulation and new oxygen coming into the tank. But if this is an established tank that would be strange to happen all of the sudden.

Of course maybe they are just taking a lazy holiday together?


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

How long they been in the tank together for? Water change is a good idea but what kind of water movement do you have in your tank?


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just to claify...
they huddle sometimes next to the heaters . maybe the heater needs replaced,
if it isnt disburseing enough heat. or perhaps the heater isnt big enough for the tank.
maybe the heater is dying out or old.....

they dont huddle for body heat , but to place them selves in the warmest water.

Water circulation and check your heater is a good start


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

The heater is a new fluval E series 300W And it is working fine. I love that heater by the way, would totally recommend it to anyone. I will even tell you if the water flow is low. Awesome. As far as water flow goes, it is a 54 gallon corner bowfront, and I have a rena filstar XP4 with spray bar pointed up, there is no surface water that is not being moved. The tank has been up and running for almost six months now. And I do a water change every week of about 20% and once a month do a big water change of about 50%. They were only huddled together for a couple minutes is all. But it was pretty unusual for them.. They are all fine and doing their cichlid thing now.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They felt threatened by something, would be my guess. Most of my cichlids react that way when frightened. They huddle for protection.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Potus*
you are correct in thinking they will not be huddling to keep warm because they are cold blooded

however, they will stay very still to prevent from using up energy and heat, fish get very stagnant at cold temps, they will huddle together when they are staying still so that they have eyes in multiple directions, since each individual isn't moving around to see everything

or like was suggested, could be huddling in a small warm pocket

but since you said the heater is fine and tank temp is fine, it's probably not the problem

i'd still stick a digital probe in different areas of the tank to make sure the entire tank is getting heated


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

just a thought but do you have a pair with eggs somewhere on the other side of the tank? :lol: when my cons spawn the other fish "huddle" on the other side of the tank and it seems like they try to keep from moving around too much in order to avoid drawing the attention of the male while he is on patrol. 8) once he is done making a patrol they go back to life as they noromally would. crazy fish.


----------

